# Viper 5901



## jhyun924 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just got the viper 5901 installed on my 2005 nissan maxima. Everything works fine but i have one problem when my trunk is open i can't start my car with my key but the remote start works. This is only issue i'm having wonder what is wrong....


----------



## jhyun924 (Jan 17, 2010)

Any help would be appreciated after so many views?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jhyun924 said:


> I just got the viper 5901 installed on my 2005 nissan maxima. Everything works fine but i have one problem when my trunk is open i can't start my car with my key but the remote start works. This is only issue i'm having wonder what is wrong....


 Not much can be done as it has nothing to do with the remote start, no car(newer car) will start with the truck open. Safety regulations :4-dontkno

The remote starter doesn't sense the truck open(except for the voltage changes when the trunk light comes on), it doesn't care if it starts when it is , if this is the issue than go back to the place that did the install. There is no setting/adjustment to change this feature, except for turning of voltage sensing.


----------



## jhyun924 (Jan 17, 2010)

other people with this install can start it with trunk open but less he has 2002 i will ask someone with my generation car w/ alarm see if it works. is this damaging the car or its not i just need to live with this not working?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

jhyun924 said:


> other people with this install can start it with trunk open but less he has 2002 i will ask someone with my generation car w/ alarm see if it works. is this damaging the car or its not i just need to live with this not working?


 I think it's a part of the child safety, just like the trunk pull inside the trunk, call and ask the dealer they will confirm or deny it. I gotta ask why you need this feature, or it just bugs you that while loading the car you can't start it?


----------



## jhyun924 (Jan 17, 2010)

people with the same car with same alarm is able to do this so i'm determined to fix it and while loading stuff i would like to start my car


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I bet they wires the hood pin up to the trunk wire, so when the trunk is open it grounds down the hood pin and does not allow to start the vehicle. The hood pin wire is usually grey, so make sure it is not connected to the trunk switch.


----------

